# Do Not Call



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 26, 2006)

JUST A REMINDER. 18 days from today, all cell phone numbers are being
released to telemarketing companies. You will start to receive sale calls
and you will be charged for these calls.


www.donotcall.gov


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 26, 2006)

opps!

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/cell411.asp


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />JUST A REMINDER. 18 days from today, all cell phone numbers are being
> released to telemarketing companies. You will start to receive sale calls
> and you will be charged for these calls.
> ...


This is a myth.  See http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/cell411.asp


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 26, 2006)

Goody! Now someone will call me besides my mom![]


----------



## guts (Jul 26, 2006)

wonder who put this out and why?


----------



## DocStram (Jul 26, 2006)

Another urban myth.  And remember .... do NOT blink your headlights at an oncoming car.  If there are gang members in it they will beat you up.  It's an initiation right for new members.

And .... if you send this post to 50 other members you will recieve $500 worth of free lathe accessories from Sorbys.  It's a new advertising campaign that they are field testing.

As for me, I have better things to do .... like head to the bank so I can get a $10,000 certified check to send to the overthrown ruler of Ethiopia. Once he get the check I'll be able to buy a One Way lathe with the funds that he sends from his secret account.


----------



## Dario (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />wonder who put this out and why?



What goes in their mind is a bit ????

To test how much/long they can get it going?  Bragging rights? etc.

This is actually a simple one....compared to those who create computer virus, trojan, worm, etc.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />wonder who put this out and why?



At the first prison I worked at one of the inmates was a world class hacker, like into the White House email!  He said that in the hacker community it was a mark of your ability to see what you could do.  I guess it is like weight lifters who feel they have to be the best lifter at their gym.  Fortunately, I am satisfied with bare minimum! []


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Soooo...... you only hack the pentagon, leaving the White House for experts,,,,,,,,, or, when its over 90 degrees, you're a "tiny swimsuit" type of guy????


Just trying to clarify-as you know enquiring minds......


----------



## guts (Jul 26, 2006)

i just called the 888 number for the no call list and the recording said it can be done online at donotcall.gov ??? is snopes wrong or am i missing an inside joke?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />i just called the 888 number for the no call list and the recording said it can be done online at donotcall.gov ??? is snopes wrong or am i missing an inside joke?



You can register all your phones online. 

The bogus part is about the cell phone numbers being released to telemarkers.


----------



## guts (Jul 26, 2006)

Ron,thanks,that makes more sense now,i use verizon so it is not an issue on my part.just did'nt understand.


----------



## angboy (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Good ones Ed! [][]  Of course now we'll all be wondering what Cav would look like in a speedo? [:0][:0]


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 26, 2006)

What's a cell phone??????????????
Is that one of them new fancy things that folks cuss at because they do not work out here in the sticks-------heheheh
I always get tickled when they try and use them---it doesn't matter if you tell them that it will not work ---they have to try. Then they cuss at the phone---what's that all about???? I just can not figure out who in the heck they are calling that they need to talk to standing in the dang driveway.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 26, 2006)

Gary,
Cell phones are those things that everyone seems to need to have stuck to their heads as they drive either below the speed limit or in two lanes![]
What makes a person unable to drive while talking is beyond me! I need a digital sign for the back of my truck that says "HANG UP and DRIVE!"


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />I need a digital sign for the back of my truck that says "HANG UP and DRIVE!"




There was an old slap stick movie from the 30's where there was a expandable arm with a boxing glove attached to a side of a car. While they where driving down the road, this arm would extend out and hit the driver in a car next to them. 

It may not be as high tech as a digital sign, but it sure got the point across.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Good God! I won't!


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Penmonky_
> <br />Goody! Now someone will call me besides my mom![]



Unless she is swimming in a lake somewhere!  [][]

Best,
RG


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a thong kind of guy, Ed.  (If that doesn't give you nightmares, I don't know what would!!)[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ed, I just found this vacation picture to answer your's and Angela's question.


http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/1119159/2/istockphoto_1119159_speedoman.jpg

I hope this satisfies your curiosity.


----------



## DocStram (Jul 27, 2006)

Let them release my cell number to the telemarketers.  They'll never be able to reach me .... my Verizon calls get dropped all the time.


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info[]


----------



## angboy (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Ed, I just found this vacation picture to answer your's and Angela's question.
> 
> I hope this satisfies your curiosity.



Oooohhhh... sexy! I think I'm in love [:X] with Cav now (don't anyone tell his wife). You just can't beat a man in a thong! [][}][}][}]


----------



## whatwoodido (Jul 28, 2006)

So basically you don't have to worry about telemarketers, you just need to worry about the government listening in to your calls.  I would prefer the telemarketers.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />wonder who put this out and why?



At one time, there was a smidgen of truth to the story. But the idea of listing cell phone numbers nearly started a revolution. Check the story at Snopes. There still may be some kind of 'opt in' program.


----------



## woodwish (Jul 28, 2006)

Darn, I was looking forward to talking with all the nice people that call me.  Messing with their little minds is one of my favorite hobbies!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />Darn, I was looking forward to talking with all the nice people that call me.  Messing with their little minds is one of my favorite hobbies!



Ray, 

You are a man after my own heart.  Yes, I know telemarketers have to make a living, but if you call my phone uninvited, you take your chances.  I love to see if I can make a telemarketer hang up on me! [}][}]


----------



## Brent (Jul 29, 2006)

Since we are talking about cell phones, did anyone see the episode of the MythBusters when they compaired driving while talking on a cell phone to driving a car over the alcohol limit. their result was that they could control a car a little better legally drunk. Yea I know this is a tv program made for entertainment, but seeing some people trying to drive while talking on these things, It makes me wonder.


----------



## woodwish (Jul 29, 2006)

I teach high school and sometimes I volunteer to help with traffic control, lots of kids and bad road access it seems.  Using the cell phone and driving isn'at all that bad; but at the same time they are messing with their I-pods, fixing makeup, drinking a soda, talking with friends in the back seat, etc., PLUS yapping on the cell and attempting to drive.

Don't worry about drunks driving home from the bar, just avoid high schools when they first get out in the afternoon! (or lunch, or before school, etc.)  Don't say you weren't warned! [:0]


----------

